

Problumz-demo - posttool
http://www.shreddit-hard-co.re/problumz-demo/

======
gus_massa
I didn't understand what it is.

From the home page of the site, the link says "probabilistic audio generation
demo". The problema is that I don't get any sound in Chrome and in IE11.

